# Dilek-Koşul Kipi



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize! 
Dilek-Koşul kipi hakkında bazı sorularım var. Okuduğum dilbilgisi kanunlarını daha iyi anlamam için üç cümle kurdum:
1. Daha sık Türkçe konuşsak kolayca öğreniriz.
2. Daha sık Türkçe konuşursak kolayca öğreniriz.
3. Daha sık Türkçe konuşsaydık kolayca öğrenirdik.
Üçüncü cümlenin anlamında olan farkı anlamış gibiyim. Fakat, birinci ve ikinci cümle arasında ne kadar çalıştımsa da hem ikisi de doğru olup olmadığını bilmiyorum hem de (ikisi de doğru olursa) hangi durumda kullanmam gerektiğini anlayamadım.
Yardım etseniz (ya da yardım ederseniz) mutlu olurum.

Şimdiden teşekkürler!


----------



## tubaa

Sınavı geçsem sonra eve gitsem.(dilek)
Sınavı geçersem eve giderim/gideceğim. (şart)

İlk cümlede sınavı geçme isteği,dileği  ve ardından eve gitme isteği var. İkinci cümlede  ise eve gidebilmesi sınavı geçme şartına bağlı.Eğer sınavı geçebilirse eve gidebilir, geçemezse gidemez gibi.

Çevirmenler daha iyi yardımcı olabilir sanırım, ben bu şekilde anlatabilirim.


----------



## Rallino

Birinci ve ikinci cümle birbirine çok benzer. Aralarında çok küçük bir fark var: Birinci cümlede _("Daha sık Türkçe konuşsak kolayca öğreniriz.")_ anlam şu: Şu anda Türkçe konuşuyor olmamız gerekiyor; ama biz konuşmuyoruz. Konuşsak, kolayca öğreneceğiz; ama öğrenemiyoruz.

Yani: Burada bir hipotez söz konusu (Unreal present). Birinci eylem şu anda veya gelecekte yapılmadığı için, ikincisi gerçekleşemiyor. Gerçek hayatta koşullar farklı olduğunda sonucun nasıl değişeceğini anlatırken, bu tip cümleler kuruyoruz.

Bu cümle yapısında, bazen ikinci bölüm geçmiş zaman yapılır; ama anlam değişmez.

Daha sık Türkçe konuşsak, kolayca öğreniriz = Daha sık Türkçe konuşsak, kolayca öğrenirdik.
_(If we spoke Turkish more often, we would learn it easily)_

Dikkat !

Eğer ilk cümle geçmiş olursa (sizin verdiğiniz 3. cümle gibi), o zaman anlam farklı olur:

Daha sık Türkçe konuşsaydık, kolayca öğrenirdik.
(Eğer daha sık Türkçe konuşmuş olsaydık; ama konuşmadık, Türkçeyi kolayca öğrenebilirdik; ama öğrenemedik.)

(Unreal past)
_(If we had spoken Turkish more often, we would have learnt it easily)_

----------

İkinci cümlede _(Daha sık Türkçe konuşursak kolayca öğreniriz.)_ anlam şu: Bugün Türkçe konuşmaya karar verdik. O hâlde plan yapmalıyız: Eğer bugünden itibaren (yarın, öbür gün, ...), daha sık Türkçe konuşursak, Türkçeyi kolayca öğreneceğiz.

Yani: Burada bir plan söz konusu. Şu anda veya gelecekte birinci eylem gerçekleşirse, ikincisi de gerçekleşecek.

Daha sık Türkçe konuşursak kolayca öğreniriz. _(If we speak Turkish more often, we will learn it easily)_


----------



## Black4blue

tzesyneas said:


> Yardım etseniz (ya da *yardım ederseniz*) mutlu olurum.


 
Rallino'nun dediği gibi, bu durumda "*yardım ederseniz*" daha doğru oluyor.


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> Rallino'nun dediği gibi, bu durumda "*yardım ederseniz*" daha doğru oluyor.





Ben o soruyu fark etmemişim.


----------



## tzesyneas

Üçünüze de çok teşekkür ederim arkadaşlar. Küçük bu farklılığa daha alışmam lazım. Fakat, ''yardım ederseniz / yardım etseniz'' arasındaki fark bana da şimdi belli oldu. 
Sağolun


----------

